# p800 wont work with isync



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

I just got (last week) a p800 from sonyEricsson. I am saddened to say that at the moment iSync does not recognize this device  --- (heck I cant even get VPC to recognize the USB connection )

any users in my shoes with this device ? 
any clues ?


admiral


----------



## kendall (Jan 22, 2003)

Is it available in the US yet?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 22, 2003)

No it is not, I special ordered it from the UK...which inturn was a special order from sweden   this device is really nice  (I need to activate GPRS though with T-Mobile to go online  )


----------



## fryke (Jan 23, 2003)

I'm so glad I didn't wait for the P800 to arrive and bought the T68i. 

I thought iSync was a go for future SE mobile phones, but here we are... Check out www.esato.com for a forum on mobile phones (and SonyEricsson especially).

Is the stylus worth anything, AdmiralAK? Can this thing replace a Palm?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 23, 2003)

I think iSync requires some sort of plug in for each architecture it works with... I think  I am anot sure 
I was jsut over at esato, their p800 section is nice but a little incomplete  --- I use my T68 backgrounds on my p800 and I downloaded some MIDIs for ringtones.  IMY ringtones also work 

The stylus is FLAT it hinges on the side of the phone and it is unlike any other stylus I have ever used   The phone has regular PIM functions and I was able to beam my contact info from my iPaq --- really nice. I dont like palms to begin with, so I have to say that the p800 rox 

maybe I should post a more in depth review if others want it too  (I took some digital photos for another forum that requested them that I can post as well).

SonyEricsson released some updated utilities today for the p800 so I might be able to do something with VPC tonite


----------



## Ripcord (Jan 26, 2003)

It's funny, I have a T68M and have been lusting after the P800 (if it was available in the US I would have bought one already), but just noticed today that iSync supports the T68M.  This will make my life a lot easier (as soon as I shell out the bluetooth $$$)

However, I'd still rather have a P800.  I've got T-Mobile and GPRS service right now.  Did you have any problems getting your phone working with your T-Mobile account?  Did you just have to plug in your GSM card and go?  Does T-Mobile support the P800, or in any way mind that you're using it?


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

I did not have GPRS activated before, but once I got my P800, I activated it right away, put my SIM card in and WHAM I got going  (well GPRS took about 18 hours to activate because T-Mobile said it takes 2-24 hours to do so on their part but anyway LOL )

I have gone out on the web via GPRS and the built in browser (although I am eagerly awaiting Opera for the p800 to come out), and it works fine with me 

Someone told me that iSync will work if I have a bluetooth adaptor, so I am thinking of going out today and buying one (and also buying a USB hub while I am at it) to see if it works, however I did make an interesting discovery.

If you export all your contacts from the macOS X address book (as vCard), and then get that file onto your p800 (personally I moved the file to my iPaq and from there I beamed it to the p800), the p800 WILL recognize the contacts and they WILL go to the address book


----------



## kendall (Jan 26, 2003)

go get DOOM
http://www.yipton.net/


----------



## AdmiralAK (Jan 26, 2003)

lol... I might... I am afraid of puting early releases on my phone though.. dont wanna screw it up


----------



## martijnvandijk (Feb 9, 2003)

Now, there is an app that enables you to sync your addressbook with your P800. It appears to work only with the SIM addresses, however, we are on the right track. Check it out and send your feedback to the developer!

http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/macosx/18093


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 9, 2003)

I was heading in here to talk about this lol --- you beat me to the punch  --- I will install it and see what happens.  SIM only doesnt work for me because I have all my contact info in... at least it is a start

I also found out that apple did not include SyncML into iSync in this incarnation, and the T68 does not use SyncML, it uses something else, so apple made a custom thingymajig for those phones...I think SyncML will be coming in the future and apple is working on some sort of sync for SyncML devices


----------



## martijnvandijk (Feb 9, 2003)

Isync is working with irMc, I believe, some technology for local sync. SyncML was originally meant for remote synchronisation (over GPRS), but SE used it for local synchronisation as well. I guess we wil just have to wait for Apple to implement it in iSync.


----------



## martijnvandijk (Feb 10, 2003)

admiral, have you been able to stream quicktime content (in MPEG4 format) over the P800 video player? If Yes, how?

Thanks,

Martijn


----------



## AdmiralAK (Feb 13, 2003)

next month when I get another bucket of MB I will try streaming stuff -- I am almost out of MBs lol


----------



## heathpitts (Feb 14, 2003)

The software OnSync linked to by martijnvandijk above is a good piece of software. I use it with my motorola t720i. It wouldn't work at first  but the developer worked with me until he got it to work with my phone. Give it a try and I think you might like it.


----------



## gumse (Mar 17, 2003)

AdmiralAK , did you ever get the USB connection to work, can you "mount" the onboard filesystem ?


----------



## gumse (Mar 22, 2003)

Never mind, I got me a P-800 anyway.
And I can't get any usable connection to the filesystem. But I already had a USB MemoryStick-reader so I can use that to transfer files to the phone. The P-800 MemorySticks mounts just fine in the finder.

We just have to wait for iSync to be upgraded...


----------



## renzop (May 18, 2003)

iSync for P800 coming end of May, according to this: http://www.thinksecret.com/news/isync112.html


----------

